# Would she make prettyy babies?



## brookebum (Oct 1, 2010)

Would little brooke make nice babies?
Would her lovely white come out in a foal too?
what could i breed her to?
btw, im never breeding her. just wondering


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Do you have a picture showing her standing square with no rider that shows her entire body? It's kind of hard to tell anything from this picture


----------



## brookebum (Oct 1, 2010)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Do you have a picture showing her standing square with no rider that shows her entire body? It's kind of hard to tell anything from this picture


 I added one, thats the best i could find right now


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Personally, I wouldn't breed her. She's nothing spectacular from what I can see, unless she has some accomplishments under her belt. Looks like a pretty girl though


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

She is very pretty.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

i like her colour and her big white socks


----------



## brookebum (Oct 1, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> Personally, I wouldn't breed her. She's nothing spectacular from what I can see, unless she has some accomplishments under her belt. Looks like a pretty girl though


Yeh, this is a the start of summer i think.. her coat is now lighter, brighter, shiinier and she is fatter and musclier. and her neck isnt that skinny  She hasnt go any acomplishments YET  Thanks


----------



## brookebum (Oct 1, 2010)

natisha said:


> She is very pretty.


Thankyouu


----------



## brookebum (Oct 1, 2010)

Caitlinpalomino said:


> i like her colour and her big white socks


Thanks,


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I think that if she was bred to the right stallion, she would have a very good Show jumping foal, judging from what I have seen of her jumping and she is very pretty as well. I would breed her to a stockier stallion as she is finely built horse and probably a quiet one. From what I have seen Brooke can be quiet hot lol, but so can Tess


----------



## brookebum (Oct 1, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> I think that if she was bred to the right stallion, she would have a very good Show jumping foal, judging from what I have seen of her jumping and she is very pretty as well. I would breed her to a stockier stallion as she is finely built horse and probably a quiet one. From what I have seen Brooke can be quiet hot lol, but so can Tess


She is well bred on her sires side,  
and i like her hotness. it gives her some pizazz. makes her interesting. i think it gives her the guts to jumphow she does  
x


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh they have to have a little hotness, makes it fun!!! I would buy a Brooke baby


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> I think that if she was bred to the right stallion, she would have a very good Show jumping foal, judging from what I have seen of her jumping and she is very pretty as well. I would breed her to a stockier stallion as she is finely built horse and probably a quiet one. From what I have seen Brooke can be quiet hot lol, but so can Tess


 
i agree with Pintotess i think she said it well!!!


----------



## brookebum (Oct 1, 2010)

Caitlinpalomino said:


> i agree with Pintotess i think she said it well!!!


 coool


----------

